# Festplatte mit Überspnnung gekillt



## Kiwano (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe in einem anfall einzigartiger Dummheit meine Externe Festplatte an ein falsches Netzteil angehängt und 19 statt max 12V durchgejagt.

Natürlich gibt sie jetzt keinen Laut mehr von sich. Da ich aber davon ausgehe dass nur die Leseköpfe kaputt sind und meine Daten weiterhin auf den Platten schlummern, wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine kreative Idee hat wie ich ohne allzugroßen finanziellen Aufwand wieder an meine Daten komme.

Es waren Gott sei Dank keine extrem wichtigen Daten aber trotzdem würde es mich interessieren.

Lg


----------



## Dr Dau (8. September 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Kiwano hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....an ein falsches Netzteil angehängt.....


Den Durchblick im Kabelgewirr verloren?
Kleiner Tip für die Zukunft:
In unmittelbarer Nähe des Steckers zum Gerät ein "Fähnchen" (z.b. Maler-Krepp, Isolierband oder ähnliches) anbringen und entsprechend beschriften.
Selbiges beim Steckernetzteil selbst auch machen.
So mache ich es immer..... insbesondere wenn ich die ganzen Kabel zu einem Strang zusammen bündel. 

Bist Du sicher dass die Festplatte kaputt ist?

Kostenlose Möglichkeit:
Evtl. hast Du ja auch ganz viel Glück und es hat "nur" die Elektronik des Gehäuses erwischt.
Ich würde also mal die Festplatte ausbauen und im PC direkt am IDE-Kontroller dranhängen.

Kostengünstige (mit Glück auch kostenlose) Möglichkeit:
Sollte dass nicht funktionieren, könntest Du versuchen eine identische Festplatte (z.b. mit defekten Sektoren) zu bekommen und deren Platine für Deine Festplatte verwenden.

An der Festplatte rumzulöten würde ich erst garnicht versuchen.
Schliesslich muss man es den einzelnen Teilen nicht unbedingt ansehen ob sie defekt sind oder nicht..... könnte also ein Fass ohne Boden werden.

Letzte Möglichkeit währe noch eine Datenrettungsfirma..... nur ist dieses u.U. mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Navy (8. September 2006)

Die meisten Externen HDD sind im Grunde einfache IDE Laufwerke in einem Gehäuse mit USB/Firewire- und Stromanschluß. Letztere läuft meistens nicht direkt an die Festplatte sondern über einen internen Wandler/Stabilisator/Puffer. Wenn Du Glück hast sind nur ein paar Elkos durch und die Platte funktioniert weiterhin.

Schraub das Gehäuse auf, nimm die Festplatte raus, pack sie in einen Rechner Deiner Wahl und guck nach ob das BIOS sie erkennt.


----------



## Kiwano (8. September 2006)

Ja genau Kabelsalat - ich hätt einfach besser schaun müssen.

Sorry hab das bei der Fragestellung vergessen: mit ausbauen und in einem anderen Gehäuse einbauen bzw direkt in einen anderen Rechner hab ich natürlich schon versucht.

Aber wie gesagt da tut sich nichts mehr! Aber ich hab eine baugleiche Festplatte zuhause aslo werd ich mal zum schrauben anfangen.

Am Rande: Wird so eine Festplatte nicht unter Reinraumbedingungen gefertigt?! Also wird die ganze Angelegenheit ziemlich heikel sein. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht - irgentwelche tipps oder tricks. Ich kann zwar eh nicht mehr verlieren, aber ich will nichts mutwillig zerstören.

Lg


----------



## Navy (8. September 2006)

Du brauchst ein Sauerstoffzelt mit leichter Überdruckatmosphäre 
Zudem arbeiten heutzutage die Medien in der Festplatte in einem Vakuum, also wirst Du da /wenig/ Chancen haben.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. September 2006)

Also um die Platine zu tauschen brauchst du keinen Reinraum...
einfach unten wegschrauben und die andere ran..Hab ich schon gemacht...geht ganz gut.

Kannst natürlich auch die Speicherplatten ausbauen und komplett in das andere gehäuse umbauen.... Dazu wäre aber ein Reinraum und ne ganz schon ruhige Hand von Vorteil


----------

